# no embryos survived thaw



## hoping it works (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I'm new to this site, and just wanted some encouragement, and to find out if I'm the only one this has happened to.

I was meant to be having my transfer of 2 embryos last week, but the clinic rang and told me that none of our embryos had survived the thaw, even though they were good quality, day 3 embryos, with 8 cells. One even lost ALL its cells, and the others ended up being only 2 or 3 cells, when the minimum was 4. We are completely gutted that after all this time of doing the injections and taking the tablets, that nothing came of it, then the witch af reared her ugly head last fri too. Great. Talk about rubbing salt in the wound!

Anyway, the embryologist told me that, in ICSI, there is a tiny hole that is left from when they inject the sperm into the egg, and the liquid they use to freeze the embryos can seep into the holes and damage the cells. They don't know this has happened until they thaw the embryos.

Has this happened to anyone else, and do you have success stories of future cycles? We only have one cycle left, and I'm scared the same thing will happen again. Should we change clinics or stay with the same one? Could it have been their fault?

Thanks everyone. My mind's totally f****d!!   

xxx


----------



## Bluebell9 (Nov 17, 2009)

So sorry to hear that, sending you a big   . 

We had our 1st FET last December & thawed 2 frosties, only one made it so we decided to thaw 1 more so we could trf 2, the second thawed ok. We did get a BFP although it wasn't to be, but are now going again with the final 2 frosties so I'm just hoping they are both ok. 

There are just so many aspects to this that can affect the outcome, and this is one thing that we have absolutely no control over!!

Take care xx


----------



## hoping it works (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi,

Thanks for your reply. Apparantely, according to the embryologist, we were just 'unlucky'. Great. What a nice feeling that is! 

I'm not sure whether I would have rathered to have a BFN, or not even get to the 2ww stage. I put my body through so much rubbish, all for nothing! I guess I feel really short changed.

I'm not giving up, but I sure as hell feel like doing!

xxx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

So sorry this has happened, it must be such a shock and massive anticlimax, 

It might be worth asking if your clinic use vitrification as a freezing method- it is quicker freezing and less damaging to the embryos, it is a relatively new method, 

Our clinic CRGH in london use it and all 5 of my embies defrosted fine and i know their FET success rates have gone up, 

it might be that your clinic didn't use this method but now do so a new cycle could be completely different, 

good luck, 

Livity x


----------



## hoping it works (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi Livity,

Thanks for your post.

I have just recently found out about vitrification, but when I spoke to the embryologist, she didn't mention  whether my clinic used it or not, so can assume they don't!

I'm just wondering whether to change clinics to try somewhere else, maybe that's best? The clinic I am with have poor success rates, and I just have a feeling we are going to end up having to pay for the cycles. I really don't want to waste our last free go at a clinic that don't take good care of embryos, or don't have the facilities to!

P.s That's brilliant about all 5 of your embryos surviving! Are you having them all put back? 

xxx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi 

After my fresh cycle, which was BFN, I had 3 attempts at FET with my five embies and only the last one stuck! I'm now 10 weeks preg- which is very exciting, 

This time I took steroids as tests showed my immune system was overactive so maybe that made the difference, 

Guess we will have to start again for a sibling! 

It might be worth looking at other clinics if you are not happy- where else will your PCT fund?

Livityx


----------



## hoping it works (Feb 16, 2010)

Wow, congratulations!!!

I have just had a look at that clinic. With it being in London, it's too far away for me, as I am in Manchester, and I don't think any of the NHS places do vitrification.

I don't know how to find out which other places my PCT will fund? I'm also not sure on how to find out if there are any clinics near me that do vitrification?

xxx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

I think vitrification is becoming more and more popular so you prob will find it, I think it is one of those advances that everyone will take up as it makes a big difference to egg freezing too, 

I think if you look on your PCT's website? It will tell you where they fund- sometimes there is one place they will go for more regularly but there might be others, it could also be worth phoning round the clinics and ask if they take funded patients and where from, 

good luck with it, 

Livity x


----------

